# Upside down Pyramid HDR



## vipgraphx (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a bank in town that is an upside down pyramid.  It is on a corner of an intersection and all though the bank is very interesting to look at in pictures with all the power lines and traffic its hard to capture what you can see of the naked eye. I tried to focus on reflections and lines to help bring out the subject. . Still working on composition so hopefully this time its looking better.




building copy by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I thought with all the lines that this would make for a good black and white




buildingbw by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 7, 2012)

I much prefer the color pic to the B&W version. 

I keep on looking at the glass reflections as that's where my eyes seem to focus on. Sure would like to see more of those reflections rather then so much of the side walk looking straight down the street.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I agree with the color. I would have loved to take a better shot of the building I just think the backgrounds would have been ugly so I chose to focus on this area. I might go back another day at a different time when there is less traffic and see if I can't find a better composition.

Thanks for the feedback. I think I have to learn when and when not to take a photo. I often just take lots of pictures and hope for the best


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha.. I think this may be a cool spot for long exposure tail light  trails if there is a street that goes by. Shoot at dusk!


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 7, 2012)

Good idea maybe I will try that


----------



## that1guy (Feb 9, 2012)

great job on both of these! i know the process really well but im still trying to get my photos to come out this clean!


----------

